# Radeon 7730M vs GeForce GT 650M



## Origin Saint

Alright, so me and my friend are both buying laptops soon and I was wondering which of our video cards were better.  His laptop comes with a AMD Radeon HD 7730M, and mine comes with a NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M.  Now as a default, I'm going to assume that his, the Radeon, would work better just because I find that AMD's video cards are generally better, but does anyone actually know?  Any help is appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## jonnyp11

Yours is ranked higher

http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Graphics-Cards-Benchmark-List.844.0.html


----------



## Virssagòn

Yours would be at least 20% faster. But still not great...


----------



## wolfeking

hey, smile man, what do you consider great. Its a very strong GPU. 

to quote NBC 


			
				NBC said:
			
		

> The gaming performance of the GeForce GT 650M equipped with DDR3 graphics memory lies somewhere in the former 2011 high-end category between the GeForce GTX 460M and GTX 560M. The performance is exceptionally good in shader-heavy DirectX 11 games and benchmarks.



And definately above the HD 7730.


----------



## jonnyp11

wolfeking said:


> hey, smile man, what do you consider great. Its a very strong GPU.
> 
> to quote NBC
> 
> 
> And definately above the HD 7730.



i wouldnt say its great since no laptop graphics card can touch a desktop gpu, i mean what is the desktop equivalent gpu? prob something along the lines of a 6670 (no nvidias in that area really) or so maybe?


----------



## wolfeking

460m is supposed to be a GTS450 desktop card.


----------



## jonnyp11

ok so it's about a 6770 or so, prob closer to a 6750, not bad at all but wont do great at 1080p, so it's not really a great graphics card


----------



## wolfeking

why are you turning it into an AMD? It is a 450, not a 6750. It will run like a 450. And it is a great  card considering.


----------



## jonnyp11

it said between a 460 and 560m which you said the 460m was a 450 so it will be a little better than that which IIRC the 6700's are right above that.


----------



## wolfeking

6750 should be below it and 6770 above it.   Either way, it is a Nvidia card. It will perform like an Nvidia, not an AMD.


----------

